# XXX source code comments



## fluca1978 (Nov 5, 2012)

Hi all,
I noted that the operating system source code contains several fragments of comments where each line begins with _XXX:_, as for example:


```
* XXX: possibly collection point for statistics.                                         
 * XXX: should (possibly) be collapsed with sys/bio.h::bio_queue_head.
```

I was wondering what does the _XXX:_ mean (I guess it is something not definitive).


----------



## SirDice (Nov 5, 2012)

It's easy to search for.


----------



## fluca1978 (Nov 5, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's easy to search for.



Of course it is, and I got that point. But searching for XXX in the whole source tree will not lead me to the comment I'm searching for because too many comments pops up. Or maybe I'm missing the point of such prefix.


----------



## Beastie (Nov 5, 2012)

I don't think "searching the whole source tree" is what SirDice was talking about. "Google search" is more like it. 

Wikipedia says:


> *XXX* to warn other programmers of problematic or misguiding code.


----------

